# Poor output (volume) from rear heating vents in 2003 Dakota



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a 2003 Dakota (& love it!!) BUT.... there is very little output (volume of air wise) from the two rear hot air vents. One in the toilet/shower (heated rail type) and the other btwn the toilet door and the washbasin at foot level.

I have tried the diverter flap on the rear of the heater unit and that is working fine.

It looks like the trunking might have a blockage because if I set the diverter to push all the air rearwards when I remove the "rear" trunking the fan speed increases !!

Has anyone else had this problem? If so did you find a fix?? I am a bit loath to start pulling the trunking out as it goes under the floor and then under the front of the shower tray before looping through the under bed storage and connecting up with the in shower towel rail!! ( and will be a B :roll: :roll: er to get back in if I pull it out!!!!)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If you have a Truma C6000 or similar, there are four hot-air output tubes from the boiler.

If one or more tubes come loose from the boiler then the location around the boiler will be nice and hot, at the expense of your living area.

Be careful - the boiler outputs are metal and very hot.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi The longer pipe runs in our van do not get a lot of heat
The air takes the easiest route so the short runs tend to get the warmest
Plus in this weather the cold will be sucking the heat out of the pipes, so I would not worry to much

Alan H


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There are 2 lengths of trunking attached to the rear of the heater with a diverter flap to vary the output to each.

There is little VOLUME of air coming out of the rear vents even when the diverter flap is positioned to give full flow to the rear vents.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

OK, sorry, obviously not the same set up as in my MH.


----------

